# Upgrade advice



## Ismailpatel (27/2/16)

Hi guys 
Vaping for 3 years after kicking the stinkies after 20 years, Enjoy vaping, and really Enjoy all the info on the forum, Im a josi boy but now living in Argentina, Anyway around for a month and need to stock up, been using a nemesis with kayfun, no issues thus far, after browsing the forums, think its time to upgrade to a new set up, OK these are my needs, need a good nic hit in juice and intend mixing, hardware need rebuildable stainless steel tank as im on the move and something solid that wont break on a fall as for the mod was thinking mechanical but open to a solid electronic mod my budget for complete setup is around R2000 including batteries, will be going back for 2 years so need setup to last, will appreciate advices and Thanks for a great forum


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/2/16)

Slms bro. 
Totally off topic, are you family of any Wadee's in JHB?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ismailpatel (27/2/16)

No, does someone owe u bucs

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (27/2/16)

Ismailpatel said:


> No, does someone owe u bucs


Lmao no bro. I'm a Patel too, from Cape Town. Got family in JHB so I was checking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

@Ismailpatel 
If you want a mech mod I would get the noisy cricket and it only cost R550.
But please make sure you understand mech mods properly so you have no misfortunes. Then you can grab two bats around R200x2=R400 
And you you got R1050 to get a tank and some other goodies wire ,cotton juice etc...
If you want a tank there are so many on the market now it's difficult to choose but you can look at- avacodo rta , goblin mini v2, Griffin rta, arromizer.... just to name a few good tanks. They all within your budget.
Hope this helps.
Vape on....


----------



## shabbar (27/2/16)

evic vtc mini + cruis - griffin - aromamizer

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ET (27/2/16)

Could always shop at fasttech then ship it to argentinia 
Jokes aside, say you've been using a kayfun, which is a mouth to lung tank. Most tanks these days are more for lung hitters. Will that be all right for you? Also with these new tanks 6mg nic is pretty much a lot because of all the oomph these subohm tanks put out. I'd say look at getting a sigelei mod, spare batteries and a griffin if you're going the direct lung hit route.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

If you are going to be stuck in the bundus for a long time, you might want to get a decent cheap regulated mod for an all-day workhorse and grab a cheap(ish) tube mod as backup and failover device. Regulated mods with electronics just have too much to go faulty if you have no backup, and they definitely do not last forever. Mechs just have a switch that can in most cases be disassembled and fixed in a pinch.

Something like the VTC Mini, or even Kanger Subbox / Subbox Mini are good daily drivers. As a mech, look at the SMPL, Fuhattan or Apollo styled mods. If you might use spring-loaded 510 tanks on the mech, do not go for a hybrid mech like the SMPL, rather get one that you can safely use with a tank.
EDIT : Never mind, see that you already have a Nemisis..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ismailpatel (27/2/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lmao no bro. I'm a Patel too, from Cape Town. Got family in JHB so I was checking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just kiddin nice to meet


----------



## Ismailpatel (27/2/16)

Thanks guys will do some homework considering the advices 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/16)

Off the cuff I cannot think of a single current tank series that has a stainless only option. I had a browse around and also saw none at the popular vendors. Maybe some of the other members know of tanks that have SS replacement parts or covers for the tank section.
Some of the newer tanks which are at least partially protected is the Serpent, Steam Engine and the Phantom. 
The Nextiny Genesis has an SS tank section and the Haze Dripper Tank and the Avocado have smaller glass sections which may reduce breaking chances, but they are all Genesis style, which could leak if carried or put down sideways.

In terms of longevity and 'tank toughness', the Reo might be an option for you to consider as well. If no one else has any suggestions on tanks, your best bet is to pop in to one of the vendors that deal with a large amount of equipment and see what they can recommend or have available as accessories to toughen them up. Perhaps pop in to the Vape Meet on Saturday 5th March and chat to vendors and people there - having them all in one spot should reduce your homework.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## faheemgm (28/2/16)

Joyetech Cuboid and Griffin RTA.

Joyetech Cuboid is a 150w box mod which is upgradeable to a 200w via software upgrade (Pretty simple to do). Ranges from R900 - R1300, depends where you buy it from.

Griffin RTA is one of the best dual coil RTA's with the biggest building deck. Costs around R600. 

I highly recommend these two as they are not as pricey for something with so much quality.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/16)

In this particular scenario the only mod I can think of is the Reo, no electronic parts to fail, no glass to break and it's built to last. A new setup will be over your budget but you might find a well looked after used kit within your price range.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ismailpatel (28/2/16)

Thanks for all the input, tried a friends kooper 60w really hits well its coupled with kayfun 4, kayfun 4 has way too many parts and he has a wobble on the mod, so this setup not for me, was thinking in terms of reo but to find good second hand May be difficult, vtc mini Looks a good option, have around 3 weeks to sort all this out.


----------



## Ismailpatel (2/3/16)

Hi guys narrowed down between kangertech Topbox mini for R1170 new or subtank mini v2 with v1 base and vtc mini 75w R1000 second hand 3 months old would appreciate some direction Thanks


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/16)

@Ismailpatel 
My vote goes to the vtc mini


----------



## Andre (2/3/16)

Ismailpatel said:


> Hi guys narrowed down between kangertech Topbox mini for R1170 new or subtank mini v2 with v1 base and vtc mini 75w R1000 second hand 3 months old would appreciate some direction Thanks


I do not like the idea of the v1 base with a v2 top part. Also, seems too expensive for a 3 month old setup. I can get a new VTC mini with a new Toptank mini for around R1200 at VapeClub - less if I take the V2 Subtank. If your choice had faced me, I would have gone for the Topbox Mini kit - as far as I know, for practical intents and purposes, it can functionally do all the VTC mini can do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/16)

Score
Vtc -1
Toptank- 1
☺


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/3/16)

Andre said:


> I do not like the idea of the v1 base with a v2 top part. Also, seems too expensive for a 3 month old setup. I can get a new VTC mini with a new Toptank mini for around R1200 at VapeClub - less if I take the V2 Subtank. If your choice had faced me, I would have gone for the Topbox Mini kit - as far as I know, for practical intents and purposes, it can functionally do all the VTC mini can do.


I too think it's too much for a used evic vtc.
Max for a second hand setup like that-R800 including battery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (2/3/16)

Andre said:


> I do not like the idea of the v1 base with a v2 top part. Also, seems too expensive for a 3 month old setup. I can get a new VTC mini with a new Toptank mini for around R1200 at VapeClub - less if I take the V2 Subtank. If your choice had faced me, I would have gone for the Topbox Mini kit - as far as I know, for practical intents and purposes, it can functionally do all the VTC mini can do.



its a subtank mini v2 with a v1 rba head - just to clear it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/3/16)

Ismailpatel said:


> Hi guys narrowed down between kangertech Topbox mini for R1170 new or subtank mini v2 with v1 base and vtc mini 75w R1000 second hand 3 months old would appreciate some direction Thanks


Subtank combo. Whomever is selling his mini is going to be crying crocodile tears. Well sought after tank no longer available at retailers. Convenient size. Massive flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

